# Instant Pay - Returned To Balance



## Otrev (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi 
I’m problems with instant pay. I’ve used the same credit card for over a year. I’ve tried to cash out but keep getting ‘returned to balance after failed cash’. My bank indicates no issues on their end. Tech support is a joke. Any input on what could be happening?
Thanks


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Credit or debit card? They may have switched payment processors. Picked up a guy who works for Stripe that explained how the instant payments work vs ACH


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You have a zero balance.


----------



## Otrev (Aug 30, 2019)

Debit. Strange how this worked well over a year and now I'm having issues. And yes, there is an amount on the debit card. 
Thanks 


CT1 said:


> Credit or debit card? They may have switched payment processors. Picked up a guy who works for Stripe that explained how the instant payments work vs ACH





TemptingFate said:


> You have a zero balance.


Hi - There is over $100 on my debit card.


----------



## Noelle (Sep 25, 2019)

Otrev said:


> Hi
> I'm problems with instant pay. I've used the same credit card for over a year. I've tried to cash out but keep getting 'returned to balance after failed cash'. My bank indicates no issues on their end. Tech support is a joke. Any input on what could be happening?
> Thanks


Did they fix it?


----------



## Otrev (Aug 30, 2019)

Not really. The weekly amount was transferred to my bank that week. The following week, I was able to transfer the funds back to my debit card like before without any issues. Not sure why this glitch occurred.


----------



## Noelle (Sep 25, 2019)

Same thing happened to me since last night


----------



## Otrev (Aug 30, 2019)

That's the same exact message I received when I had my issue. Trust me, you will not get anywhere by calling their support line. You will go in circles trying to explain to them the issue and they will simply go back to reading the script they've been programmed to read. In all probability, it will start working next week.....


----------



## Noelle (Sep 25, 2019)

Ok I will periodically try it but give it a rest.. will be out of town this weekend so if anything just wait until Tuesday for yesterday, today and tomorrow



Noelle said:


> Ok I will periodically try it but give it a rest.. will be out of town this weekend so if anything just wait until Tuesday for yesterday, today and tomorrow


Hate having to wait but I guess less fees in their pocket


----------



## Otrev (Aug 30, 2019)

I also tried it several days at different times and it never worked. My suspicion is it will reach your bank on the next cycle.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Noelle said:


> Same thing happened to me since last night
> 
> View attachment 360660


I get this, too. Not often, but it is a big inconvenience if you live hand to mouth like I do and are trying to use your funds at the end of a shift.


----------



## Otrev (Aug 30, 2019)

Unfortunately, their standard response is ‘funds will be deposited to your bank on the next cycle.’ Very frustrating.


----------

